# Honour those who killed Jews



## Indofred (May 23, 2015)

Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News

One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.


----------



## S.J. (May 23, 2015)

Hate site, disregard it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2015)

Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.


----------



## Muhammed (May 23, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hate site, disregard it.


That's probably the oldest trick in internet history.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (May 23, 2015)

I wonder if they would honor me if I took down the drawing of the cocksucker Muhammad being banged by his lover?

Seriously, muslims, what a cowardly bunch. Almost as cowardly as those Americans who are actually afraid of them.

Yeah, I poke sleeping bears, and my thirty aught six ends them if they wake up.


----------



## Penelope (May 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.



Jews wrote that, not God. I wish you'd realize God didn't write anything, esp. that.  You don't want to mess with Jews as they will use their money and power and screw you over, they want your continuing  worship , which you seem very willing to do.


----------



## Penelope (May 23, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> 
> One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.


 
Hitler was a savior to the Ukrainians.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (May 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> ...


Poor Hitler, he killed himself, cause he was, ultimately, a coward. Thing is, he had more courage than Obugar does.


----------



## Penelope (May 23, 2015)

So the story goes.................


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.
> ...


Yup......everything Muslims do wrong is simply a Jewish plot to frame them......

Good way to avoid guilt if you ask me.

Muslims believe it is wrong to be critical of a Muslim......even if they are wrong as Hell:

"Under the many Conditions of Omar, _dhimmis _aren't allowed to criticize anything that has to do with Islam, including the very conditions of subjugation under which they live. _Dhimmis _are supposed to remain ignorant about Islamic teachings and can only refer to Islam in positive terms. Mocking, insulting, cursing, or even upsetting Muslims in any way, testifying against a Muslim in court, or raising a hand against a Muslim, even in self-defense, is forbidden.

*Criticism of a Muslim person by a dhimmi -- even if it's based on undeniable facts, constitutes "slander" and is punishable by death.* In contrast with the Western definition of slander -- _false spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation_ -- Sharia defines slander as *any statement a Muslim would dislike, regardless if its degree of accuracy.* This works in conjunction with another Sharia ruling, which gives all Muslims an open license to murder the offender wherever they find him. That doesn't mean all Muslims will do it, but if someone volunteers to do the killing, he will not be punished under Sharia. In modern times, this means an open season of vigilante street justice on any critic of Islam anywhere on the planet."

Articles Pamela Geller and the hijacking of America​


----------



## ESay (May 23, 2015)

Indofred said:


> One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.



No, because it understands that the current Ukrainian government suits the US government.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (May 23, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You have to understand though.

To fight evil, it takes a set of balls, and the ability to overcome your fears, the left has no balls, and are scared to death of Muslims, thus they must fight to overcome Christianity, because Christians actually pose no threat to the left, (in other words, Christians wont cut off their heads)


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Christians are perceived to be more of a threat because of constant negative-reinforcement in movies and television programs. Christians are always portrayed as bullheaded wackos that are cruel to everyone....not the loving generous people that Jesus wanted them to be. We all know there are good Muslims and bad Muslims, just like there are good Christians and bad Christians. The difference is Islam provides bad Muslims excuses to be bad...where as Christianity doesn't. 

When it comes to liberals....all you have to do is take up their causes and they ignore your obvious faults...even if it means their doom. They seem to be so emotionally attached to their causes that they don't care that they're making friends with people that would hang them from the nearest tree if given a chance.


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> 
> One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.



If you actually understood the real reason for this strange tension between Russia and the U.S. then you would not be asking that question.


----------



## Indofred (May 24, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> ...



I think it was something to do with the US setting up a coup against the democratically elected government, then rigging a vote where most people that would vote against the US imposed government weren't given the chance to vote.
It's all down to control of the Gazprom pipeline and sales of US shale gas to Europe - or is that just a coincidence?

These are the same reasons the news didn't make it to the mainstream US press, in exactly the same way the news of the war over there does not.
The rise of neo-nazis, mass murder of civilians by the US sponsored government and use of cluster bombs against shoppers is also being ignored.


----------



## Indofred (May 24, 2015)

Is either side in Ukraine mainly Muslims and, if not, what the fuck are some posters blithering on about?
In fact, Islam is a very minor influence over there, so these stupid hate posts are all in the wrong thread.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> 
> One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.



idiot-Freddie and Ha-aretz share a characteristic-----they both issue misleading statements.     idiot-Freddie is fully aware of the fact that the government of Ukraine is not a US puppet government and ALSO that Israel does not "order"  the US ----or even threaten the US  (as do the muslim scum and pigs who murder americans because the US refuse to lick the stinking ass of islam)

Contrary to my usual form which is to ignore the
citations of the disgusting pimp,  idiotfreddie----I
did read the Ha-aretz article.    The title is misleading. 
The Ukraine government simply cited as heros----some
organizations and groups that historically beside whatever else they did-----were also anti semitic and some even Nazi.     Ha-aretz is published in Hebrew---
If I run into the Hebrew version I will check to see if
the English reflects that which the headline said,,
accurately-----in any case it is typical for islamo Nazi scum to scan around for any tidbit they can which seems remotely like they can use it to spit at jews.
Islamo Nazi shit are especially attracted to Ha-aretz--
because it is a sensationalist rag and also does
not pay its writers-----simply,, accepts all sorts of
donated garbage from embittered people...


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> ...



idiotfreddie is not asking a question-----he is farting
forth islamo Nazi propaganda------using just about
anything as a vehicle.     His purpose in posting ---
"WILL ISRAEL ORDER THE US...."  is to promote the
islamo Nazi shit mosque  POV---that Israel controls
the USA.     I ran into lots of people from southeast asia---long ago------young doctors in training.    Among that group were many muslims---it was almost 50 years
ago -----I learned a new word   "ZIONISTCONTROLLEDCIA"----way back then---the
people who so farted were in their mid twenties-----
and not precisely well versed in "general knowledge"---
what they did know was the basic Medical text book---
"HARRISONS" ------and islamo Nazi propaganda.    They also "knew" more about Judaism and the history of jews  than any other people on the face of the planet--


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> It's all down to control of the Gazprom pipeline and sales of US shale gas to Europe - or is that just a coincidence?



There is no Gazprom pipeline in Ukrine. All pipelines belong to state-controlled Ukrtransgaz.


----------



## Indofred (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > It's all down to control of the Gazprom pipeline and sales of US shale gas to Europe - or is that just a coincidence?
> ...



Pedants rely on minor points such as an abbreviation in a feeble attempt to make a point.
It's all down to control of the pipeline Gazprom uses to transport gas to Europe.


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> It's all down to control of the pipeline Gazprom uses to transport gas to Europe.



And why would they need to set up a coup in Ukraine for all of that while almost entire gas being pumped from Russia through Ukrine goes to Slovakia which is the member of EU and NATO?


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > It's all down to control of the pipeline Gazprom uses to transport gas to Europe.
> ...



they wouldn't and didn't-------Freddie is parroting islamo Nazi propaganda ------you expect it to make sense?.    
I began reading islamo Nazi propaganda at about age 10 --------I realized that it is all shit almost immediately. 
I truly believed that no sane person could believe it----
10 years later at about age 20 I ran into lots and lots
of people from southeast asia------the muslims among them parroted the idiocy I read as an adolescent----chapter and verse.     Non muslims from the same part
of the world------did not


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> they wouldn't and didn't



Well, actually I think the US has a finger in the pie. But the pipelines weren’t a reason, or at least they weren’t the main reason.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > they wouldn't and didn't
> ...



I think you have fingers in the pie--------watevah that means


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I think you have fingers in the pie--------watevah that means


to have a finger in the pie
It is an idiom. It means that somebody is involved in some activity and has influence over it.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have fingers in the pie--------watevah that means
> ...



it is somewhat vulgar and suggestive of
dishonesty and underhandedness.


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it is somewhat vulgar and suggestive of
> dishonesty and underhandedness.



Vulgar? I don’t see why it should be vulgar. But I am not an English-native speaker. Maybe natives will say something about it.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is somewhat vulgar and suggestive of
> ...



I am a native.     The issue is one of conotation.    A pie---
suggests an item that everyone wants----like something
representing wealth.    Putting ones FINGER in it ----
is symbolic of theft by stealth----and also a very CRUDE act.      Well behaved people do not stick their fingers
into pies.   Now do you understand?    That which is true is that  ECONOMICS is a world wide activity and interwoven and interconnected in the activities of all
countries of the world---whether directly or indirectly. 
When it comes to commodities there is always a way
to FIND a connection ----and then invent an underhanded motive-----and ascribe an "involvement". 
Conspiracy theorists do it all the time


----------



## ESay (May 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I am a native. The issue is one of conotation. A pie---
> suggests an item that everyone wants----like something
> representing wealth. Putting ones FINGER in it ----
> is symbolic of theft by stealth----and also a very CRUDE act. Well behaved people do not stick their fingers
> ...



What I wanted to say in my post 23 is that, in my opinion, Americans supported the change of power in Ukraine a year ago. And they, again in my opinion, were involved in it to some extent. And there are a couple of reasons why I think so.

What you said about economics and commodities is true, but, to tell you the truth, I don’t understand what you are trying to say. Commodities are the last thing when it comes to reasons why people believe in external influence on the events in Ukraine (I am talking about people who I mix up with).


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a native. The issue is one of conotation. A pie---
> ...



"someone"    mentioned natural gas-----which is a commodity -----as the entire basis for the  "USA PUPPET GOVERNMENT"  in Ukraine.


----------



## Indofred (May 25, 2015)

ESay said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > It's all down to control of the pipeline Gazprom uses to transport gas to Europe.
> ...



Using what excuse?
If the Americans want to stop the pipeline, they need a reason. A war with Russia is a perfect one, so they deposed the elected Ukrainian government, installed a puppet, then moan about Russian troops in Ukraine, totally neglecting to mention US advisers in the area.


----------



## Indofred (May 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it is somewhat vulgar and suggestive of
> dishonesty and underhandedness.



Only to a thick tart without a clue.


----------



## ESay (May 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Using what excuse?
> If the Americans want to stop the pipeline, they need a reason. A war with Russia is a perfect one, so they deposed the elected Ukrainian government, installed a puppet, then moan about Russian troops in Ukraine, totally neglecting to mention US advisers in the area.



Well, I agree with you, to some extent. But again, the pipeline wasn’t the main reason. Maybe you know that the Russians have built North Stream already. Also, it was supposed that South Stream would deliver the first volumes of Russian gas to Bulgaria in December 2015. If in several years South Stream worked at full capacity, the Ukrainian pipe wouldn’t have any value at all. There wasn’t reason for the Americans to stop the pipeline, because the Russians would do it themselves in the course of several years.


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



you have some facts to support your contentions that
the UKRAINE  which has been at odds with Russia for
MANY MANY CENTURIES    and Russia which is panting to control  the Sea Ports of Ukraine  (has been
for centuries)   needed the US to "create a problem
between them"????         You have something to support your contention that the  ZIONISTCONTROLLEDCIA----deposed the Ukrainian
government?       You have anything at all to support
the islamo Nazi shit you parrot other than the fact
that it is the party-line of the shariah shit hole-----
Indonesia?


----------



## Indofred (Jun 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> You have anything at all to support
> the islamo Nazi shit you parrot



Well, Jews are fleeing the area because of the far right government.

No Doubt Jewish exodus from Ukraine



> Large-scale migration of Jews from Ukraine has been noted as far back as 2014 when more than 5 thousand people left the country. However this year it has surged significantly. In all, Jewish migration has increased by 215% during the first three months of 2015.
> 
> Experts believe the main reason for it is the rise in anti-Semitic sentiment triggered by the actions of Ukrainian authorities which publicly support extreme nationalists and glorify Ukrainian Insurgent Army and Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists who assisted Nazi Germany during WWII and committed ethnic cleansings.



I'm going to have to be honest here - I see rosie the tart running around like a headless chicken,trying to decide how to disagree with me, but support Jews.

Face it, The US puppet government in Ukraine is anti Jewish. Maybe you could ask Israel to order their bitches in Washington to stop.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You have anything at all to support
> ...



you are getting more and more desperate ----mosque mouth---
   It is a bit early in the week for you to start practicing for the
   khutbah jumaat feces fling.        You got a link to support that
   assertion that the  "US puppet government in Ukraine is
   anti-jewish"------or that anyone would care.     Jews have
   alternatives these days and tend to leave stinking shit holes--
   which is why there are only something like  8 jews left in the
   cesspit   Indonesia-----the good news is that Christians are
   fleeing that shit hole in DROVES


----------



## Indofred (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah, I see Rosie is totally unable to admit Jews are the US of A's proxy victims here.

It's impossible for her to do so without admitting I'm correct and the US had a really crap foreign policy in that region, so she has to sacrifice Jewish interests for her hate politics.

That's extremism.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 2, 2015)

Simon Wiesenthal Center Slams Decisions by Ukrainian Parliament to Equate Nazism and Communism and to Recognize Local Nazi Collaborators as Freedom Fighters Simon Wiesenthal Center



> Simon Wiesenthal Center Slams Decisions by Ukrainian Parliament to Equate Nazism and Communism and to Recognize Local Nazi Collaborators as "Freedom Fighters"
> 
> April 12, 2015
> 
> ...



The Simon Wiesenthal Center, a well known anti Semitic group, are totally wrong, according to daft rosie.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Ah, I see Rosie is totally unable to admit Jews are the US of A's proxy victims here.
> 
> It's impossible for her to do so without admitting I'm correct and the US had a really crap foreign policy in that region, so she has to sacrifice Jewish interests for her hate politics.
> 
> That's extremism.



Freddie remains incoherent.      He is actually claiming that the  centuries upon centuries of conflict between  Ukraine and Russia is mediated by  the USA -----and somehow -----is related to   DA JOOOOOS.       Anyone interested-----google   COSSACKS ------it is a very interesting history.     I am not surprised----the islamo Nazi pigs are now trying to pin  the shiiite/sunni conflict on   DA JOOOOS too----plus the fact that wherever  there are muslims the SHIT BORNE  sickness-----CHOLERA  is endemic


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Simon Wiesenthal Center Slams Decisions by Ukrainian Parliament to Equate Nazism and Communism and to Recognize Local Nazi Collaborators as Freedom Fighters Simon Wiesenthal Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freddie did a MUZZIE   (kiss the shit of muhummad) lie again------I have no argument at all with the statement of the  simon Wiesenthal statement.     Freddie knows nothing about the very  interesting history of jews in  the Ukraine-----he does what muzzie pigs do-----he INVENTS


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Simon Wiesenthal Center Slams Decisions by Ukrainian Parliament to Equate Nazism and Communism and to Recognize Local Nazi Collaborators as Freedom Fighters Simon Wiesenthal Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freddie repeats the same silly lie over and over again.     At no point did I describe the Simon Weisenthal Center as an anti-semtic group or accuse it of  "being totally wrong"     I am reminded of the first time I entered a mosque------it was a  "good Friday"-----and the genius visiting Imam delivered a  "lesson"  ---something like a "sermon"   devoted to shitting
on Christians.       The prayer service consisted of everyone repeating the silly little line in Arabic ----over and over about  MUHUMMAD THE LAST PROPHET       ----in any case---the disgusting pig imam repeated over and over  
the rousing cheer------re Christians    "ENEMEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAAM"  -----the men and boys in the peanut gallery virtually CHEERED         I was young------and so nauseated by the stink and filth-----I almost threw up on the carpet.     Freddie is nothing new to me---------he represents the same stink and filth I encountered  more than 45 years ago --------in a mosque  -----walking distance from the site where the  WORLD TRADE CENTER would later be built------to wit 
   LIES AND SHIT---OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER......


----------



## Penelope (Jun 2, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



So they say, they say a lot don't they, none of it can be believed.


----------



## montelatici (Jun 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Wiesenthal Center Slams Decisions by Ukrainian Parliament to Equate Nazism and Communism and to Recognize Local Nazi Collaborators as Freedom Fighters Simon Wiesenthal Center
> ...



These nice Jewish boys must have gone to the same mosque you went to.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Besides the fact that your post makes no sense----the video you put up was debunked as an islamo Nazi shit   fake,   years ago.     What does an anti Christian rant in Manhattan New York in a mosque about 45 years ago have to do with that silly  faked up video?      Those actors are supposed to be from somewhere on  "the west bank"      I have never known any jews in Israel subjected to the   "YOU KILLED JESUS"  bullshit      ----do you dogs do that in Israel too?    It happened to me----I grew up in a town which----when I was five had lots of shit like you.     I learned that I am a jew from those little snots------girls my own age ------with the YOU KILLED JESUS   and even  IF YOU DID NOT KILL HIM HE WOULD STILL BE ALIVE shit pouring out of their filthy mouths.   At five I had nothing to say-----by six I came to understand that this person named  "jesus"  died 2000 years ago ----I decided that they were really stupid to think a person  2000 years old would still be alive----but then again they also believed a bunny left jelly beans for them on easter sunday.      Were you one of those snotty little bitches?.     My husband grew up in Israel----he barely heard of a  "JESUS"     I have to explain easter to him every year.    Your idiot video is such an OBVIOUS fake----however ---even if it was not a fake------a bitch like you would have
nothing about which to complain.     I got really bad news for you------jewish kids from religious homes know nothing about your  creed---whatever it happens to be.     It is just not mentioned.     I heard about it from bitchy brats LIKE at age 5   which is why I was very disturbed to hear the hate rant ABOUT Christianity in a mosque ,  of all places, at age 20.    I never heard the word  JESUS  or EASTER,  or   MUSLIM or KORAN in a synagogue-----or at home in my childhood


----------



## Indofred (Jun 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ```



Sorry, killed the quote bit too much. 

That pair of extremist idiots were clearly less than likely to make the pope's Christmas card list, but I'm sure they're just part of an idiot minority.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 2, 2015)

I see Rosie managed her usual rant, calling me a liar as usual.
Of course, I didn't makes the claims, simply reported the centre's findings.

Does that mean this Jewish body are liars?


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is somewhat vulgar and suggestive of
> ...


It is not vulgar and your definition was accurate. Might change your word of influence to interest. It does not represent anything underhanded or dishonest. Think about a minor partner in a business.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I see Rosie managed her usual rant, calling me a liar as usual.
> Of course, I didn't makes the claims, simply reported the centre's findings.
> 
> Does that mean this Jewish body are liars?



what is  "THIS JEWISH BODY"??   muzzie cock sucker?       you are a liar----you INSIST that I wrote things I never wrote because ALLAH told you to lie for the glory of rapist muhummad and your own perverted stink


----------



## Indofred (Jun 3, 2015)

The Simon Weisenthal Center claims Jews are having problems, and the Ukrainian government are glorifying Nazis.
Rosie seems to disagree.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Indofred said:


> The Simon Weisenthal Center claims Jews are having problems, and the Ukrainian government are glorifying Nazis.
> Rosie seems to disagree.



I never denied that the fact that the Ukranians are honoring Nazi pigs.    The muzzie, Freddie,   lied again  for the glory of allah.   The history of UKRAINE vs Russia is long and interesting-----full of conflict.     It is also tied up with the jewish population of the area.    Muzzie shit both ignores history for the convenience of the rapist pig and  falsifies it.      Ukraine---in the past resisted  RUSSIAN CONTROL    but  Russia did control and USED the area as a kind of buffer between itself in European incursion.   
As  islamo Nazi shit likes to do-----they confined people under oppression in areas of "buffer"----thus lots of jews got virtually exiled to Ukraine  by the islamo Nazi scum of Russia     The Ukranians---themselves were very oppressive of jews ----encouraged by the islamo Nazi pigs of Russia for CENTURIES.    An interesting factoid is---the mystical Chassidic creeds developed in that area ------as a kind of escaped from the the filth that fucking Freddie so loves--------to wit -ISLAMO NAZI SHIT OPPRESSION  ------Is that fact not interesting?

The Ukranians have a rep that Freddie loves----they murder and rape jewish babies as easily and happily as have muslims for more than 1000 years .    Freddie is a bit frustrated because in Indonesia there are no jews left to murder and rape-------and hindus have kinda isolated themselves from his endless stink-----now all they have is the DWINDLING  Christian population


----------



## Indofred (Jun 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I never denied that the fact that the Ukranians are honoring Nazi pigs.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The Ukranians have a rep that Freddie loves----they murder and rape jewish babies



One up on a Jewish cock sucker






Rabbis start 'em young.


----------



## ESay (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for your explanation.
Unfortunately, I failed to understand what you meant by these sentences (I underlined them)


Camp said:


> It is not vulgar and your definition was accurate. Might change your word of influence to interest. It does not represent anything underhanded or dishonest. Think about a minor partner in a business.



Could you elaborate?


----------



## Camp (Jun 3, 2015)

ESay said:


> Thanks for your explanation.
> Unfortunately, I failed to understand what you meant by these sentences (I underlined them)
> 
> 
> ...


A minor partner in a business may or may not have an influence, but they do have an interest. The amount of influence is determined by the majority owner of the business. They have the option of totally ignoring the minor partner and limiting the minor partners influence to zero. Having a "finger in the pie" does not mean automatic influence that determines an outcome, rather, the possibility of influence. When the term is used it infers a degree of influence, but not necessarily a final determination. You can put your finger in the pie and try to influence me into deciding to raise the prices of the products we sell because you have a financial interest, but the final decision is mine because I am the majority owner. A finger in the pie means you have the opportunity to influence due to an interest in the outcome of the decision that the majority owner will make.


----------



## ESay (Jun 3, 2015)

Camp said:


> A minor partner in a business may or may not have an influence, but they do have an interest. The amount of influence is determined by the majority owner of the business. They have the option of totally ignoring the minor partner and limiting the minor partners influence to zero. Having a "finger in the pie" does not mean automatic influence that determines an outcome, rather, the possibility of influence. When the term is used it infers a degree of influence, but not necessarily a final determination. You can put your finger in the pie and try to influence me into deciding to raise the prices of the products we sell because you have a financial interest, but the final decision is mine because I am the majority owner. A finger in the pie means you have the opportunity to influence due to an interest in the outcome of the decision that the majority owner will make.



Thanks.
It seems I completely misunderstood the idiom when I came across it some time ago. I have thought its meaning is about someone who is involved in some sort of a secret activity and, at the same time, denies this involvement.


----------



## Camp (Jun 3, 2015)

ESay said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > A minor partner in a business may or may not have an influence, but they do have an interest. The amount of influence is determined by the majority owner of the business. They have the option of totally ignoring the minor partner and limiting the minor partners influence to zero. Having a "finger in the pie" does not mean automatic influence that determines an outcome, rather, the possibility of influence. When the term is used it infers a degree of influence, but not necessarily a final determination. You can put your finger in the pie and try to influence me into deciding to raise the prices of the products we sell because you have a financial interest, but the final decision is mine because I am the majority owner. A finger in the pie means you have the opportunity to influence due to an interest in the outcome of the decision that the majority owner will make.
> ...


It can be use used that way. It sometimes has the meaning describing a person or entity that meddles in affairs that are not their own, overt or covert. The term could be used to describe the USA involvement with Ukraine. The USA has their fingers in the pie in regards to Ukraine. To what degree and influence or affect is up for debate. Which fingers are covert and which fingers are overt is the question. There seem to be many fingers in the Ukraine "Pie". Some may have legitimate reasons for trying to get some of the pie and some may not. Some may be invited to the making and eating of the pie, some are there without invitation.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Ukranians have a rep that Freddie loves----they murder and rape jewish babies
> ...




typical of perverted muhummad cock sucker.  
-------old writings have revealed that muhummad's
cock stank but all the boys were forced to suck him anyway.

for those who do not know-----oral suction applied to
a surgical wound is the "old fashioned" method ---used
in classical medicine to accomplish   HEMOSTASIS. 
It is effective but in very very rare cases transmits a
virus.     Studies out of Saudi Arabia reveal that negative
complications of circumcision are very very common in
MUZZIE PIG CIRCS.      Muzzie pigs are so perverted
that they see oral hemostasis as  SEX-----they also force
the mosque muslimah sluts to lick shit off the upturned
ass and tell them that it is how they do sex in Jannah.  
Lots of very vulgar dogs imagine that medical procedures
are  SEXUAL------there have been cases even in civilized
countries in which some muzzie dog decided that the male
doctor was having an orgasm when he performed a
digital exam on the muzzie dog's reeking diseased wife. 
I was so happy when a disgusting dog declined being
examined by me------that stinking muzzie dog asked for
a male examiner saying  "I AM A MUSLIM"  ------but then I was disappointed because after I told
the stinking animal   "that will be in about two hours"---HE 
ACTUALLY insisted I do it   (I should have refused the filthy
pig)


----------



## ESay (Jun 3, 2015)

Camp said:


> There seem to be many fingers in the Ukraine "Pie". Some may have legitimate reasons for trying to get some of the pie and some may not. Some may be invited to the making and eating of the pie, some are there without invitation.



Well, it is a difficult question. There are two main fingers in Ukrainian pie and both of them are there at some sort if invitation.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 3, 2015)

ESay said:


> There are two main fingers in Ukrainian pie and both of them are there at some sort if invitation.



But only one lot of fingers live next door, and only one lot speak the language of the people they're involved with.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > There are two main fingers in Ukrainian pie and both of them are there at some sort if invitation.
> ...



Oh----mossad didn't get there yet?


----------



## ESay (Jun 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> But only one lot of fingers live next door, and only one lot speak the language of the people they're involved with.


Yes. And what does that prove?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 4, 2015)

ESay said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > But only one lot of fingers live next door, and only one lot speak the language of ]the people they're involved with.
> ...



to what  "lots"    is the jerk referring and what languages?       Russian?   Polish?    Roumanian?       People over there ADAPT
to differences in language ----it does not phase
them.    In some cases it helps socially----they can come up with a good reason to ignore those they wish to ignore.     It seems to work for them


----------



## Indofred (Jun 4, 2015)

ESay said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > But only one lot of fingers live next door, and only one lot speak the language of the people they're involved with.
> ...



I suggest the area is nothing to do with the US, so the US should butt out.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Planet earth has something to do with the USA


----------



## Indofred (Jun 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Planet earth has something to do with the USA



Only in the opinion of America.
Frankly, US foreign policy stinks. The world would be far better off if America nuked itself off the planet.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Planet earth has something to do with the USA
> ...



the world would be far better off if filthy muzzie pigs   (including your sluts)   would shove nuclear bombs up their stinking muzzie  muhummad shit licking asses and blow themselves to    JANNAH ---the whore house in the sky and  DWELL forever with the pile of shit    ALLAH


----------



## Truthfulman (Jul 23, 2015)

A few centuries ago, in a building just out of the Jewish neighborhood on the outskirts of a city in medieval Europe, the pathetic cries of a small child can be heard. It is being tortured, beaten, and sexually assaulted. Then come mutilations, and finally the noise stops when the child is slaughtered. The body is hoisted upside-down on a meat-hook, the throat slit and the blood is caught in a vessel. It is then divided into special Jewish-ceremonial drinking goblets as the important Jews of the area gather around a table to drink their share. The child was abducted from a Christian family (but any non-Jewish family would do), particularly for its tender age--innocent, free of sin and hateful thoughts--the perfect target for the planet's most savage people. The consumption of its blood was done in ultimate mockery of the Christian Eucharist. Whenever Jews would move into an area, small non-Jewish children would vanish. Occasionally the mutilated bodies were found discarded out of the city. When the Jews were expelled from the community, the kidnappings stopped.

Speeding up the clock a bit, there are two facts to keep in mind...(1) In the 1950's the CIA provided several dozen American victims to the Jews for such ritual sacrificial killings. (2) Every year a large number of children go missing in the USA, never to be heard from again.

Jewish ideology makes the Jews the most dangerous group of people in the world. A Jew is brought up believing that the Jews are forever the chosen people of God and everyone else is vermin to be eradicated. In order to be a Jew, one’s mother has to be Jewish, one must belong to the group of the Jewish people, and identify with their millennia-long pilgrimage along with the concept of Jewry. Although bound by religion, it is not necessary to believe in God, only to be a Jew. This absolute tribalism enables them to focus their resources and monetary profits into the advancement of their cause, their power, and their dream of a Jewish utopia through global control. The Jews of any country will never be found working farms in order to keep the people strong, they strike where it counts, working only in occupations where there are great profits to be made. They pool capital, and again, striking only where it counts, choke out society, having long taken over the media, the entertainment industry, and the government in the western world. Finally, any individuality left in everyday people is poisoned out with anti-traditionalism and perversion as the Jews flood countless millions of dollars into strengthening the most degenerative and immoral of causes.


Today, everything that rots humanity wins strong Jewish support. There is an invisible, silent war being fought by the Jews against the world for the purpose of domination. In the west they bought out the entertainment industry and media outlets. The publishing houses (religious and otherwise), seminaries and colleges were rotted out by Jewish ideas, the education system has been stripped of religion and replaced with atheist collectivism. Morally and sexually perverted groups that normally have no power at all have become very strong only because they now have full Jewish backing and financial support. People are constantly absorbing subliminal messages that instruct them to be as cruel and degenerative as possible. Music, television, theater, internet sites, are all overflowing with hidden deadly messages aimed at the human sub- conscience.  If an artist refuses to cooperate, it is not "like crossing the mafia":, it is "crossing the mafia", because the Jews are the mafia. Why does the US government "turn a blind eye" to countless tons of drugs entering the country every year?...the Jews want them there to destroy the people, family structure, and society. Why is a mobster so feared and powerful?...he has the full backing of a Jewish billionaire. Tolerance of sin has filled societies with chaos. Fact: In 1972 Billy Graham met with Richard Nixon at the oval office of the White House; Nixon says “We can’t talk about it publicly” stating that the media is “totally dominated by the Jews” and that of the network writers, “95% are Jewish”. Graham jumps in and says “that’s right, and they’re the ones putting out the pornographic stuff”. One fact to keep in mind: Today it is the Jews who own and operate the international child pornography industry where children are tortured to the point of death on film in order to satisfy their sick, perverted clients. 

Once everyone is consumed in burning turmoil, the only strong group left will be the Jews who will always maintain their power through their unity, religion, and cultural identity.


The goal is to make a state of vicious, godless people who are only to contribute to the collectivist state which is none other than the cunning Jewish system. These twisted individuals will now be left with the religion of ‘atheism’ which centers on the humanism…”we are a law unto our self and there is no higher being than our own consciousness”. They must now hold their lives and possessions at the demand of the Jews. Read these statements from the Babylonian Talmud, the Jewish holy book: (1)”Who is a whore? Every non-Jewess is a whore.”-Eben Haezara 6,8. (2)”A non-Jewish girl who is three years and one day old my be misused.”-Abodah Sara 37a. (3)”A Jew may do to women whatever he can do. He may treat her as he treats a piece of meat.”-Nedarine 20b.


Communism had been developed as a tool for this purpose long before 1917. In 1776 the ‘Illuminati’ was founded by Adam Wieshaupt, a Jew with German citizenship. It then developed the Jacobin Society and Communist Party. In 1791 the Jacobin Society orchestrated the French revolution to fight for a collectivist state. In 1965 Barack Obama Sr., a complete Marxist and the idol of his son, US president Barack Obama, wrote in the East African Journal, “there is no limit to taxation… theoretically there is nothing that can stop the government from taxing 100%.” If you think communism is dead, you are dead wrong. It is stronger than ever with its tentacles securely holding and infinitely sunk into the depths of American society.


Eli Savage in an edition of Century Magazine stated, “We Jews are at the bottom of nearly all your wars, not only of the Russian, but of every other revolution in your history….we did it with the irresistible might of our spirit, with ideas and propaganda.”

Countries and communities that expelled the Jews for their treason
1254 -Expelled from France by Louis IX
1283 -Expelled from Germany
1290 -Expelled from England
1306 -Another call by France by Phillip IV
1365 -Expelled from Hungary by Louis the Great
1394 -Another call by France
1423 -From Cologne
1424 -From Zurich
1438 -From Mayence
1440 -From Augsburg
1454 -From Brunn, Olmutz, Capistrano
1458 -From Erfurts, Neisse, Colmar, Passau, Bamberg, Aries, Geneva, and more.
1460 -Expelled from Austria
1492 -Expelled from Spain by Great Queen Isabella
1495 -Expelled from Lithuania
1496 -Expelled from Portugal
1695 -Expelled from Sweeden
1727 -Expelled from Russia and Ukraine by Catherine the Great


These international parasites, are remarkable in the sense that they have managed to hide behind a white mask in the modern western world and use their hosts as an unstoppable vehicle of evil. It doesn’t even matter if everyday people don’t like these “killers of Christ” and “horned instruments of Satan”, if the government is Zionist, they are powerless to stop the Jewish machine. In spite of its money, power, and connections, the Jewish group lives in fear in America. America was built on Christian values and because of it there is the constant possibility of anti-Semitic eruption. The hucksters have managed to win some safety and fool quite a number of people by declaring a “Judeo-Christian Alliance.” In reality the Jews fear Christianity as if it were a gorilla in the room. Rabbi Schmully Boteach, the chief rabbi of Oxford University, praises that more people do not follow Christ.


Every important American politician is forced to pay tribute to world Jewry and forever place security for Israel at the top of National priority. Sara Palin was no exception, yet she generated nothing but hatred from influential Jews like former New York City mayor Ed Koch who stated in The Jewish Week, “Governor Palin scares the hell out of me.” The reason, she is a complete traditionalist. Palin’s loyalty to Christianity and small-town values could possibly make mincemeat out of the Jews and everything they seek to accomplish.
Jews are always screaming about the “holocaust” in order to make themselves seem deserving of preferential treatment in the world. Only a fool would deny that a very large number of Jews were killed in WWII, but the word “holocaust” describes an object that is completely burned, the whole thing. It is no longer in existence. Only a fool would deny that the Jews are still here in full force, stronger than ever. There was no holocaust, they are still here.


International war criminal George W Bush once said that Iran, Iraq, and North Korea were the axis of evil in the world…This is a lie! This axis of evil is the Jews, the USA, and the CIA. The greatest violators of human rights are the Israelis and the real terrorism is all generated from the USA. The reason, they are puppets of the Jews and work hard to fulfill every Zionist request. They claim to be a democracy but this is far from reality. American policy is sheer tyranny and the people are powerless to change it. If it is in their interest they don’t hesitate to violently invade a distant country as if they were in their back yard. As individuals, Americans travel to foreign lands with caution because of their government’s tyrannical ways. They know nothing of the war in Iraq fought by their government for the purposes of middle east control (to give Israel some security as it starts to feel compressed and frightened), and free oil for Jewish corporations. The American populace did not order a war in the middle east, nor does the average American care to control anything about the middle east or pay three times as much at the gas pump, but the Jews must control this area and make more money. There is no free speech. If a western individual speaks out and he is powerful enough to be perceived as any threat at all, American intelligence will silence him, kill him, or make his life a living hell anywhere he may happen to be in the world so he can no longer pursue his goal of exposing evil. This is world tyranny.


If the Pakistani terrorist’s car bomb had exploded in Times Square and he had made it back to his homeland, countless thousands of Pakistanis would have been slaughtered by the American military. Hillary Clinton assured that America would have rolled into this Islamic country as well, had this happened. She knows how many bombs have exploded, killing so many in Pakistan for the same reasons but she would kill thousands over the actions of one man acting alone. This would be like declaring a war over the terrorist act of Timothy McVeigh. He certainly had a grievance with the nation.


Recently, Clinton stated that the USA was in an “information war” with Russia, Iran, Venezuela, and China because they now broadcast English news programs. English is the language of international communication. Why should a nation be in fear if they don’t monopolize the international news? The answer: propaganda…news that creates the one sided warped reality needed to control people as if they were stupid sheep. After all, a diabolical regime needs to keep the support, or at least the indifference, of as many people as possible. News is news. Every true story should be available to the populace, not just the ones selected to aid in the accomplishment of Jewish goals. Hillary Clinton is a crazy rabid zionist she-dog in need of public exposure for what she represents.


Today the US military could obliterate any other superpower on the earth. They could fight several Iraqi wars at the same time. Their resources and determination are without equal. They accuse others of possessing chemical and biological weapons, yet it is them who store the most advanced of these diabolical tools.

The Jews are in complete control of the western world. Those who see it coming (the destruction of non-Jewish people and structures are put on mind-altering technology, they will be perceived as insane, and have very few choices left to them in life. The whole world turns against them via the machines that rule the world that were programmed and put in place by the Jews.

The Americans are world champions in brain washing. Mr. American citizen, your mind is manipulated every day without your awareness. Orwell’s ’1984′ which was written in 1948 did come true. Government mind control technology is directed at you and your family. Every day equipment is installed with the hidden purpose of exerting mind control over the entire population. ELF/microwave transmission (cell phone) towers are constantly being erected everywhere. The antennae usually look like four slightly curved vertical plates about 2-4 feet in length and located in either 3 or 4 quadrants around the tower, roof, or chimney. Just look around and you’ll see them. And you will also notice more of them going up once you begin to pay attention. No one is saying anything, but you’re expected to presume that they are for cell phones. Do you really think that much ‘cell phone’ transmission capability is needed? No. Behind the proliferation of cell phones hyped on everyone, there is a hidden motive: mass mind control of the population through sedation, nausea, or emotional and mental confusion (this barely touches the tip of the iceberg as far as this frightening technology’s capability goes, but further elaboration is beyond the scope of this letter). This mind control technology has been in place for a long time. Its no accident that the frequency band chosen for cell phone use just happens to match the second order waves that Wilhelm Reich discovered in the late 1940′s to effect thought transmission and allow the mind to be manipulated without the victim realizing it. Reich worked on this project secretly for the CIA for over five years (1947-1952) until he realized who the CIA was planning to use the mind control on…the American people. He was outraged that he was deceived and used for such a devious motive and swore never to cooperate with the CIA, NSA, or FDA again. Reich was murdered in Federal prison in 1957, just weeks before he was due to be released, having been in prison for two years on a false, trumped up charge of contempt of court.


Causing a person to lose control of his own mind (no matter who it is) is the most hideous violation of nature. These violators are the JEWS and the CIA, and these violators should not be living.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hate site, disregard it.



Haaretz is a hate site?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.



Our Bible looks at it differently.

“The Jews, who both killed the Lord Jesus and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God and are contrary to all men: forbidding us to speak to the Gentiles that they might be saved, to fill up their sins always: for the wrath is come upon them to the uttermost.” (l Thessalonians 2.14-16)


----------



## guno (Jul 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hate site, disregard it.




Haaretz is a Jewish newspaper in Israel

 Advertisement


----------



## guno (Jul 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.
> ...





montelatici said:


> have persecuted us



Are you on crack? History has shown the murder of jews in the hands of christians since you phoney religion was invented

Christian Persecution of Jews over the Centuries Introduction United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

*An overview of the persecution
of Jews for the past 2,000 years (by the cross groveling goyim)

2000 year history of Jewish persecution*


----------



## theHawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Every time InbredFred starts a thread I wish I had a Koran to piss on.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hate site, disregard it.
> ...





theHawk said:


> Every time InbredFred starts a thread I wish I had a Koran to piss on.



I have three versions of the Koran------and never paid a dime for any of them----
you can get one free from the Saudi embassy----and muslims also hand them out
like kindly elderly  Christian ladies give out the pocket sized versions of the New Testament---most during Christmas time.    (I have lots of them too)-----the korans, however I just picked up in discarded book piles with a note----"please take whatever you want"       The best is a very well bound TWO VOLUME  copy of 
the  YUSUF ALI   version----lots of commentary ---mine which I found on a discard pile is in perfect shape.       For pissing on purposes ---it would be silly to pay


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

guno said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You are speaking of Roman Catholicism - not Christianity - there is no Protestant history of persecuting the Jews or forcing them to convert to Christianity, etc.  What Montelatici is referring to is the Jewish religious leaders who were Saducees and Pharisees and were demanding that Barabus be released to them rather than Jesus Christ.  Jesus Christ could have been freed because Pilate could find no fault in him and said so.  These were the ones that cried out, Crucify him!  The Romans crucified Jesus Christ on the demand of those same ones and Pilate said the LORD's blood would be on them and their children.  Which we see has come to pass.  Malachi the prophet had recorded that John the Baptist would come to prepare the way of the LORD.  Jesus Christ is LORD and the One whom John prepared the way for.  

The Jewish religious leaders who hated Jesus Christ were no different than the Jewish religious leaders today who spit at the name of Jesus Christ and despise his followers because of envy.  These people are no different from Paul the Apostle, a Jew who was a Pharisee and who thought his work for God was to hunt down Christian men, women and children and torture them to death in jails.  They also stoned to death righteous Stephen and murdered the Christians who refused to stop preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  The early church was persecuted by the religious Jews, Guno.  The Bible is clear about this.  But what did Paul say?  He said, I did it in ignorance.  

Jesus Christ forgave Paul and He became greatly used for advancing the Kingdom of God.  Although some early Christians did not trust that Paul's conversion was genuine, after some time they accepted that it was real because of Paul's willingness to suffer at the hands of the Jews - having been stoned by them, reported to the authorities to be beaten by them repeatedly, imprisoned by them for the preaching of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  My prayer is that one day you too will receive Christ as your Messiah.  Until then I am not surprised to see you return hatred towards me for my love for you (and your brethren).  It is born out of envy.   Jesus said that the salvation of the Gentiles would provoke the Jews to envy.  Out of this many of you will be saved.  And others of you will not.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

I do not believe that anyone shouted  "CRUCIFY HIM"    ---sorry jeri-----it just was not done in those days ESPECIALLY by Pharisees. .      Jesus was a Pharisee----his body was placed in the family tomb of a very prominent Pharisee of Jerusalem----I would not even credit Sadducees with that kind of crap.    I believe lots of the stuff that I read in the NT-----including the fact that  CAIAPHAS was involved------that fact is a give-away----that Jesus was a Pharisee-----Sadducees hated Pharisees.     The idea that they GOT TOGETHER on crucifying any jews----is----
silly------sorry Jeri------Constantine did this to you.    Lots of Christian scholars are so disgusted with him that they deny the idea that he actually became a
Christian.     His mom,  Helen,  is supposed to have been nice.      As to the situation---it's all in the NT----if you know how to read it.      btw---if so many people "HATED"  jesus------why did they not kill him?------killing people was not hard in those days------there were lots of assassinations and lots of OPPORTUNITY-----no one had to HAND anyone over to anyone unless that person was actually in hiding. --------it could be easily done in an Italian restaurant------MAFIA STYLE.   In fact the romans  "could care less"  if a jew killed a jew.     (they could even have dumped the body in the Jordan   -------just as easily as the mafia dumps their
kills in the  PASSAIC RIVER)     the key to understanding the NT-----is ROME in
New York -----ie   THE GODFATHER SERIES.    Remember how easily  JOHN THE BAPTIST  got offed------some bitch said  "give me his head"


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeri-----don't believe silly things------anti Semitism in the USA is largely PROTESTANT-------just some specific  "groups"  repudiate it.   Anti Semitism
in Europe---also-----included protestant when protestant happened-----and in
eastern Europe it was    EASTERN ORTHODOX----which is----sorta a "protest"--
thing----against rome.    I have mentioned that I grew up in a Nazi town---which is why I got to read so much of the islamo Nazi literature.    It was a PROTESTANT 
TOWN------until some irish started trickling in as refugees from the potato famine------and later a few   "wops"    and   "spics"    <<< the catholics-----da jooos came last of all-------when I was a kid NOT A SINGLE BLACK.    Very protestant,  very
republican,  very Nazi town---historic pre-revolutionary war churches and   "DAUGHTERS OF THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION"<<<snotty bitches.    George Washington even pissed in the local stream   (they called it a river). ---All the Indians were GONE-------they left arrow heads on the banks of the stream in which George pissed


----------



## guno (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


"Protestants also found Jewish persecution and genocide to be entirely compatible with their faith. After all the New Testament had referred to Jews as children of the Devil (John 8:44) and Martin Luther had regarded Jews as 'worse than devils'. Justice was routinely denied by Protestants even up to recent times. Luther's anti-Semitic writings, such as About Jews and their Lies (1543), were frequently quoted by the Nazis to justify their actions. Julius Streicher, the editor of the anti-Semitic Nazi newspaper Der Stürmer cited Luther in justifying his own conduct in the court at Nuremberg in 1946. Luther had recommended that Jewish schools and synagogues should be burned down, their houses destroyed, their books should be siezed, public prayer or teaching should punished by death. They should not be allowed to walk on the streets. Their wealth should be confiscated.. He recommended forced labour, or better still, expulsion from the country. It was alsost a Nazi textbook. As a Jewish historian has noted, because of his views Protestants became even more anti-Semitic than Roman Catholics . In the twentieth century German Protestants were still keen to follow his advice. The Nazis realised all of Luther's dreams, helped by Deutsche Christen, and other Christian Churches. The Deutsche Christen were Nazi Protestants who dominated the Protestants in Germany. During World War II over half of the German Landeskirchen were Deutsche Christen. But other Protestant Churches held similar views. Here is part of a declaration made by the Presidents of German Protestant Churches in 1941:"

The Christian Church and its persecution of the Jews


Martin Luther and antisemitism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Martin Luther s dirty little book

*THE PROTESTANT REFORMATION*
  In the sixteenth century, the Protestant Reformation split Christianity into different branches. The violent clashes between Protestant and Catholic armies reduced much of Central Europe to ashes. The Jews, living in ghettos behind walls often guarded by Christian sentries, eluded much of the destruction. However, as in every period of tumult, the Jews, a distinct and visible minority, became the object of hatred. In 1546, Martin Luther, the leader of the Protestant Reformation who initially wanted to convert the Jews to Protestantism, issued a booklet that stands as a treatise on anti-Semitism. It was titled, "Of Jews and Their Lies."



"First, their synagogues or churches should be set on fire...Secondly, their homes should likewise be broken down and destroyed...They ought be put under one roof or in a stable, like gypsies...Thirdly, they should be deprived of their prayer books. Fourthly, their rabbis must be forbidden under threat of death to teach anymore."
  It should come as no surprise that the Nazis, when they seized power in Germany, gave wide publicity to Martin Luther's rabid anti-Semitic views.


As Holocaust historian Raul Hilberg has written, "The missionaries of Christianity had said in effect, 'You have no right to live among us as Jews.' The secular rulers who followed had proclaimed, 'You have no right to live among us.' The German Nazis at last decreed, 'You have no right to live.'"

*Protestant Church Charced with Indifference to Nazi Killing of Jews
Protestant Church Charced with Indifference to Nazi Killing of Jews Jewish Telegraphic Agency


History of antisemitism in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Protestantism had no problem with the witch-burning, and continued the butchery of innocents long after the Reformation. For example, the **"King James Bible"** comes from one of these murderers. Luther, Calvin and Wesley supported the killing, just as they opposed **science**.
*

*Now why would a Jew debase themselves with a pagan religion *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

That is not true of born again Christians who are followers of Christ. We have never had a history of persecuting the Jews irregardless of what you find to claim otherwise, Guno.

This is what the LORD gave me this morning after I found you on the prayer meeting thread mocking the Lord's Prayer and attempting to disrupt those seeking to start their day with the LORD with the reading of the Word, song and prayer.

You did exactly what your fathers did before you - see this account when the Jewish Apostle Paul addressed the men of Israel reminding them of their own history:

16 Then Paul stood up, and beckoning with his hand said, Men of Israel, and ye that fear God, give audience.

17 The God of this people of Israel chose our fathers, and exalted the people when they dwelt as strangers in the land of Egypt, and with an high arm brought he them out of it.
18 And about the time of forty years suffered he their manners in the wilderness.
19 And when he had destroyed seven nations in the land of Canaan, he divided their land to them by lot.

20 And after that he gave unto them judges about the space of four hundred and fifty years, until Samuel the prophet.
21 And afterward they desired a king: and God gave unto them Saul the son of Cis, a man of the tribe of Benjamin, by the space of forty years.
22 And when he had removed him, he raised up unto them David to be their king; to whom also he gave testimony, and said, I have found David the son of Jesse, a man after mine own heart, which shall fulfil all my will.

23 Of this man's seed hath God according to his promise raised unto Israel a Saviour, Jesus:
24 When John had first preached before his coming the baptism of repentance to all the people of Israel.
25 And as John fulfilled his course, he said, Whom think ye that I am? I am not he. But, behold, there cometh one after me, whose shoes of his feet I am not worthy to loose.

26 Men and brethren, children of the stock of Abraham, and whosoever among you feareth God, to you is the word of this salvation sent.
27 For they that dwell at Jerusalem, and their rulers, because they knew him not, nor yet the voices of the prophets which are read every sabbath day, they have fulfilled them in condemning him.
28 And though they found no cause of death in him, yet desired they Pilate that he should be slain.

29 And when they had fulfilled all that was written of him, they took him down from the tree, and laid him in a sepulchre.
30 But God raised him from the dead:
31 And he was seen many days of them which came up with him from Galilee to Jerusalem, who are his witnesses unto the people.
32 And we declare unto you glad tidings, how that the promise which was made unto the fathers,
33 God hath fulfilled the same unto us their children, in that he hath raised up Jesus again; as it is also written in the second psalm, Thou art my Son, this day have I begotten thee.

34 And as concerning that he raised him up from the dead, now no more to return to corruption, he said on this wise, I will give you the sure mercies of David.

35 Wherefore he saith also in another psalm, Thou shalt not suffer thine Holy One to see corruption.

36 For David, after he had served his own generation by the will of God, fell on sleep, and was laid unto his fathers, and saw corruption:
37 But he, whom God raised again, saw no corruption.
38 Be it known unto you therefore, men and brethren, that through this man is preached unto you the forgiveness of sins:
39 And by him all that believe are justified from all things, from which ye could not be justified by the law of Moses.

40 Beware therefore, lest that come upon you, which is spoken of in the prophets;
41 Behold, ye despisers, and wonder, and perish: for I work a work in your days, a work which ye shall in no wise believe, though a man declare it unto you.

42 And when the Jews were gone out of the synagogue, the Gentiles besought that these words might be preached to them the next sabbath.
43 Now when the congregation was broken up, many of the Jews and religious proselytes followed Paul and Barnabas: who, speaking to them, persuaded them to continue in the grace of God.

44 And the next sabbath day came almost the whole city together to hear the word of God.


45 But when the Jews saw the multitudes, they were filled with envy, and spake against those things which were spoken by Paul, contradicting and blaspheming.


46 Then Paul and Barnabas waxed bold, and said, It was necessary that the word of God should first have been spoken to you: but seeing ye put it from you, and judge yourselves unworthy of everlasting life, lo, we turn to the Gentiles.

(This Guno, is why we preach the Gospel to the Jews first and then to the Gentile - because God has commanded it to be done this way - but when the Jews reject this Gospel then it is to be given to the Gentiles who  gladly receive it)

47 For so hath the Lord commanded us, saying, I have set thee to be a light of the Gentiles, that thou shouldest be for salvation unto the ends of the earth.

48 And when the Gentiles heard this, they were glad, and glorified the word of the Lord: and as many as were ordained to eternal life believed.
49 And the word of the Lord was published throughout all the region.

50 But the Jews stirred up the devout and honourable women, and the chief men of the city, and raised persecution against Paul and Barnabas, and expelled them out of their coasts.
51 But they shook off the dust of their feet against them, and came unto Iconium.
52 And the disciples were filled with joy, and with the Holy Ghost.

Acts 13:16 -52

So as you can see the LORD has already shown me, Guno, that those of you who have been attempting to disrupt the USMB prayer meeting for Christians are doing just as the early Pharisees and Saducees did - see verse 45, 46, 47 of Acts Chapter 13.   May God have mercy upon your souls.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeri-----don't believe silly things------anti Semitism in the USA is largely PROTESTANT-------just some specific  "groups"  repudiate it.   Anti Semitism
> in Europe---also-----included protestant when protestant happened-----and in
> eastern Europe it was    EASTERN ORTHODOX----which is----sorta a "protest"--
> thing----against rome.    I have mentioned that I grew up in a Nazi town---which is why I got to read so much of the islamo Nazi literature.    It was a PROTESTANT
> ...



I've never met a Pentacostal born again Christian who was an anti-Semite, Rosie. (some would call Protestant Lutheran, Methodist - everyone who isn't a Catholic but neither are they Pentacostal - I differentiate because I want no misunderstanding that I have any part of condoning the RCC)  The wide road church of Rick Warren and Joel Osteen are not preaching Christianity.  They are hirelings that mislead the people.  Not everyone who says they are a Christian are.  Not everyone who says they are a Jew are.  God will sort it out in the end.


----------



## guno (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> That is not true of born again Christians who are followers of Christ. We have never had a history of persecuting the Jews irregardless of what you find to claim otherwise, Guno.
> 
> This is what the LORD gave me this morning after I found you on the prayer meeting thread mocking the Lord's Prayer and attempting to disrupt those seeking to start their day with the LORD with the reading of the Word, song and prayer.
> 
> ...




*THE "NEW CHARISMATICS" & ANTI-SEMITISM

CAUSE FOR CONCERN THE NEW CHARISMATICS ANTI-SEMITISM*


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeri-----don't believe silly things------anti Semitism in the USA is largely PROTESTANT-------just some specific  "groups"  repudiate it.   Anti Semitism
> ...



people in my town were ---Methodist,  Lutheran, ------there was a little Baptist
church------but I was never in it-----in any case the Methodists and Lutherans were DAMNED Nazi ------(of course,  not ALL of them)      The Italian catholics were
a bit more friendly----but the Irish catholics were not.      We also had
EPISCOPALIANS <<<that means Anglican  (generally not friendly)    I recall
nothing PENTACOSTAL------until I left  ----I get them confused with seventh day
Adventists   ------none of them either but I read their book----it included a recipe for
"challah"                   ????


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Indo, those who kill the Jews are going to hell.  God warns, Touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm.  If you curse the Jews you are under a curse.
> ...



I do not know what you mean by "our Bible" - are you referring to the Kings James Authorized 1611 Bible or some other book?   Yes, the religious Jews - the Pharisees and Saducees killed their own prophets and yes, they rejected the Cornerstone, Jesus Christ and yes they forbid the preaching of the Gospel that the Gentiles might be saved but do not forget that the early church was Jewish.  All the Disciples were Jewish.  Timothy was a Gentile - his father was Greek and his mother was  Jew.  There were many Jews who gladly received Jesus Christ as their Messiah and were willing to suffer the persecution and threats against their lives by the Jewish leaders who used the Roman authorities to do their bidding.

While Zechariah is a Hebrew prophet now in heaven - his prophecy has yet to come to pass and yet it will.  2/3's of Israel shall perish in the future but 1/3 shall remain and in that day All of Israel shall be saved - so God has a people in the 12 tribes of Israel that he shall fulfill His promise to and they shall be redeemed.   God has not forsaken His people.  There are holy Jews who have never defiled themselves with a woman - holy Jews who God will make up his 144,000 with (in Revelation) those are not Jehovah Witnesses - those are Jews.  If God had done away with the Jewish people the prophecies of the Hebrew Prophets would be null and void.  But they aren't.  God will fulfill His Word.  For His Own namesake.  He will do it.

You need to know that what Roman Catholicism teaches is replacement theology - that the Church is Israel and that God is no longer keeping His Word to Israel - that is a lie - Israel is Israel and the Church is the Church.   The eyes of (some) the Jews have been veiled from seeing Jesus is Messiah so that the world could be saved through them.  Jesus said so in John Chapter 4 when he spoke to the woman at the well.  Does that mean that the Pharisees and Saducees that spit at the name of Jesus and mocked him - seeking to turn the people away from him - will be saved?  No.  Jesus Christ made it clear that while Abraham, Isaac and Jacob would be seated in the Kingdom of heaven they themselves would be shut out.  (their only hope is that they would humble themselves and repent - keep in mind Nicodemus was a high Priest who later believed on Jesus Christ because of what Christ told him in John Chapter 3)./  As for those who will be shut out of the kingdom of heaven.

It is a fulfillment of what Jesus said in Matthew 8:11,12

Jesus said to the centurion whom he commended for his faith (because Jesus said he had not found such great faith in all of Israel)

And I say unto you, That many shall come from the east and west, and shall sit down with Abraham, and Isaac, and Jacob, in the kingdom of heaven.
But the children of the kingdom shall be cast out into outer darkness: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.
Matthew 8:11,12

Who are those who Jesus said would come from the east and the west and enter into heaven where Abraham, Isaac and Jacob are?  The Gentiles.
While the children of the kingdom shall be cast out into outer darkness for having rejected Jesus Christ the Messiah.  He is the way, the truth and the life and no man can come to the Father except through the Son.  This is the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

So Montelatici, what shall you do with the Good news of the Gospel?  Will you receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and accept the free gift of Salvation?   You will be justified by your faith.  Not your works.  Are you open to receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior?  I pray that you are.   The LORD loves you - you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am curious-----what  "prophets"   did  DA JOOOOOS kill?     (hint-----I can name those assassinated and the circumstances)          Jooos do have a recorded
history.     --------a murdered person is a big deal in jewish history.  ----big big deal---
there are still  "fast days"   associated with historic murders------obscure but
on the calendar


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

PS    hashev would know this stuff better than do I-----but hubby is here---he knows too


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I am curious-----what  "prophets"   did  DA JOOOOOS kill?     (hint-----I can name those assassinated and the circumstances)          Jooos do have a recorded
> history.     --------a murdered person is a big deal in jewish history.  ----big big deal---
> there are still  "fast days"   associated with historic murders------obscure but
> on the calendar



Manasseh the son of Hezekiah killed Isaiah with a wooden saw.

Joel was struck with a staff on his head by Ahaziah the son of Amaziah.

Micah was slain by Joram the son of Ahab.

Habbakuk was stoned by the Jews in Jerusalem.

Jeremiah was slain by the Jews because he rebuked them for their idolatry (worshipping idols).

Ezekiel was slain by the Chief of the Jews because he rebuked them for worshipping idols.

And if your friend, HaShev, could harm me for rebuking him for his own wickedness and rejection of God's Word - he is into idolatry - (Kabbalah is the worship of Lucifer) he would think he were doing God's will.  The truth is these people had murder in their hearts for the servants of God because they did not know God neither did they want to acknowledge Him or obey Him according to His Word.

They were a stiff necked and rebellious people, Rosie.  Which is why God sent Jeremiah to warn them,Ezekiel to warn them, and His other prophets He did send to warn them.  God sent his prophets to warn them to turn from their wickedness and live.  But they would not.


----------



## guno (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> That is not true of born again Christians who are followers of Christ. We have never had a history of persecuting the Jews irregardless of what you find to claim otherwise, Guno.
> 
> This is what the LORD gave me this morning after I found you on the prayer meeting thread mocking the Lord's Prayer and attempting to disrupt those seeking to start their day with the LORD with the reading of the Word, song and prayer.
> 
> ...




You made the statement it was only catholics and when you were shown wrong you changed it to pentecostal now when I show you again it will be right handed pentecostals that drive fords on ever other day of the week


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

This was the Word God gave Jeremiah to the people: 

3 Thus saith the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel, Amend your ways and your doings, and I will cause you to dwell in this place.
4 Trust ye not in lying words, saying, The temple of theLord, The temple of the Lord, The temple of the Lord, are these.
5 For if ye thoroughly amend your ways and your doings; if ye thoroughly execute judgment between a man and his neighbour;
6 If ye oppress not the stranger, the fatherless, and the widow, and shed not innocent blood in this place, neither walk after other gods to your hurt:
7 Then will I cause you to dwell in this place, in the land that I gave to your fathers, for ever and ever.

8 Behold, ye trust in lying words, that cannot profit.
9 Will ye steal, murder, and commit adultery, and swear falsely, and burn incense unto Baal, and walk after other gods whom ye know not;
10 And come and stand before me in this house, which is called by my name, and say, We are delivered to do all these abominations? 

11 Is this house, which is called by my name, become a den of robbers in your eyes? Behold, even I have seen it, saith the Lord.
12 But go ye now unto my place which was in Shiloh, where I set my name at the first, and see what I did to it for the wickedness of my people Israel.
13 And now, because ye have done all these works, saith the Lord, and I spake unto you, rising up early and speaking, but ye heard not; and I called you, but ye answered not;

14 Therefore will I do unto this house, which is called by my name, wherein ye trust, and unto the place which I gave to you and to your fathers, as I have done to Shiloh.

15 And I will cast you out of my sight, as I have cast out all your brethren, even the whole seed of Ephraim.

16 Therefore pray not thou for this people, neither lift up cry nor prayer for them, neither make intercession to me: for I will not hear thee.
17 Seest thou not what they do in the cities of Judah and in the streets of Jerusalem?
18 The children gather wood, and the fathers kindle the fire, and the women knead their dough, to make cakes to the queen of heaven, and to pour out drink offerings unto other gods, that they may provoke me to anger.

19 Do they provoke me to anger? saith the Lord: do they not provoke themselves to the confusion of their own faces?
20 Therefore thus saith the Lord God; Behold, mine anger and my fury shall be poured out upon this place, upon man, and upon beast, and upon the trees of the field, and upon the fruit of the ground; and it shall burn, and shall not be quenched.

21 Thus saith the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel; Put your burnt offerings unto your sacrifices, and eat flesh.
22 For I spake not unto your fathers, nor commanded them in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, concerning burnt offerings or sacrifices:
23 But this thing commanded I them, saying, Obey my voice, and I will be your God, and ye shall be my people: and walk ye in all the ways that I have commanded you, that it may be well unto you.

24 But they hearkened not, nor inclined their ear, but walked in the counsels and in the imagination of their evil heart, and went backward, and not forward.
25 Since the day that your fathers came forth out of the land of Egypt unto this day I have even sent unto you all my servants the prophets, daily rising up early and sending them:
26 Yet they hearkened not unto me, nor inclined their ear, but hardened their neck: they did worse than their fathers.
27 Therefore thou shalt speak all these words unto them; but they will not hearken to thee: thou shalt also call unto them; but they will not answer thee.
28 But thou shalt say unto them, This is a nation that obeyeth not the voice of the Lord their God, nor receiveth correction: truth is perished, and is cut off from their mouth.
29 Cut off thine hair, O Jerusalem, and cast it away, and take up a lamentation on high places; for the Lord hath rejected and forsaken the generation of his wrath.
30 For the children of Judah have done evil in my sight, saith the Lord: they have set their abominations in the house which is called by my name, to pollute it.
31 And they have built the high places of Topheth, which is in the valley of the son of Hinnom, to burn their sons and their daughters in the fire; which I commanded them not, neither came it into my heart.
32 Therefore, behold, the days come, saith the Lord, that it shall no more be called Topheth, nor the valley of the son of Hinnom, but the valley of slaughter: for they shall bury in Topheth, till there be no place.
33 And the carcases of this people shall be meat for the fowls of the heaven, and for the beasts of the earth; and none shall fray them away.
34 Then will I cause to cease from the cities of Judah, and from the streets of Jerusalem, the voice of mirth, and the voice of gladness, the voice of the bridegroom, and the voice of the bride: for the land shall be desolate.
_____________
So when God sent His servants to warn the Jews to turn from idolatry, baal worship (Kabbalah is Baal worship too) they became very angry with these messengers of God and that is why they slew them.  

Today?  There is still rebellion against God by the people and this is true of Jew and Gentile alike and if there is no repentance?  They will be destroyed.  The message is the same.  God changes not.  He is the same yesterday, today and forever.  Our best prayer is God?  Fix me first!   Purify my heart, cause me to walk in your truth and that my ways may be your ways.  Let the meditation of my heart and the words of my mouth be pleasing in thy sight.  If each person does this?  God will hear from heaven and forgive.  His mercy is great.  We should seek the Lord early.  We should seek the LORD while He may still be found.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > That is not true of born again Christians who are followers of Christ. We have never had a history of persecuting the Jews irregardless of what you find to claim otherwise, Guno.
> ...



It was Catholics and as Alberto Rivera the ex-Jesuit said in his testimony - there were many Catholics that pretended to be Protestants so that the Vatican could achieve the division they sought between the two.  That is the testimony of Alberto Rivera and I believe him. 

As for Methodists, Lutherans - today many of these people are not following the teachings of the Bible or the Gospel preached by their early church fathers - the same holds true of the Prespytarians  (cannot spell it) who have begun to perform same sex marriages - there is a great falling away happening at this time but the history of it is - the Vatican was behind WWII. Not the Protestants.  If you choose not to believe me then do not believe me, Guno.  But do not be like the wicked Pharisees who tried to trap Christ in his words and could not.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jesus was a Pharisee.          word games is what Pharisees do------to sharpen their minds.      Some of the sharpest people I have known in my own profession
have been Pharisees        Einstein was a Pharisee according to his own perception.    I wish I could be a Pharisee----or, at least, have the sharp mind of a
pharisee


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 24, 2015)

From what I've seen lately - sharp minds are highly overrated.  I'd rather have the heart of David than the brilliance of a genius who has no faith or need of God. 

Jesus was not a Pharisee.   He was despised by the Pharisees.

  Jesus is God, Rosie.  He forgave the sins of the people, performed miracles, raised the dead, caused the blind to see, he walked on water before witnesses, he died on a cross for our sins and rose on the 3rd day appearing to many.  He ascended to heaven in view of eyewitnesses.  When Thomas saw Jesus after he was resurrected from the grave, he said to Him, My Lord and My God.  Jesus did not correct him.


----------



## Truthfulman (Jul 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hate site, disregard it.



NEVER EVER FORGET:  KILL THE FUCKING JEWS!!  SHIT ON THEM!!  PISS ON THEM!! SKIN THEM ALIVE!!  INCINERATE THEIR STINKING CORPSES!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 27, 2015)

Truthfulman said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hate site, disregard it.
> ...



The Lord rebuke you, Satan! 

I read your post. It's full of lies.  Adam Weishapt was a Catholic Jesuit - who cares what his ancestry was?  He was a Catholic Jesuit educated by the Jesuits and the Illuminati was founded long before Adam by a man named Ignatius Loyola who was the founder of the Illuminati _and _the Jesuits.

The Illuminati - One World Order plan - was the blueprint of the Jesuits and approved by the Roman Catholic Vatican and Black pope - Jesuit General they work for.  They are *not Jews.  *They are the *enemy* of the Jews and have been plotting against them for centuries.  You have fallen for their lies and by doing so you are only furthering their diabolical plans. 

It was the Jesuits who formed the first league of Nations and the Jesuits behind the formation of the UN.   Which is why the UN has always ruled against Israel.  They are controlled by the Jesuits.

You need to stop reading hate sites and go look up Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex-Jesuit and learn the truth about just *who *is behind the Illuminati and why they are using *the Jews as their fall guys!  
*
It's all been a deception.  The Jesuits are Masters at Deception! 
You have been deceived!  WAKE UP!!!

You'll learn by reading Rivera's writings and listening to his info on video by youtube that the ones behind child abduction / traficking / human sacrifice of children / drinking their blood - are Illuminati Jesuits and Vatican and the Jews you were referring to are not practicing Judaism but Kaballah!  A very tiny minority - secret society and many are NOT JEWS.  So you have nothing. You really need to read the occult history behind the Catholic Babylonian religion and also about Ignatius Loyola's roots in the Occult and Lucifer worship.  That is the god of the Illuminati.  Lucifer.  They worship his name in the Latin Masses in the Vatican!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> 
> One wonders if Israel will order the US to stop supporting the US puppet government in Ukraine.



Funny how an antisemite like you take a disgusting story like this and turns it into a. attack on Israel. Your really are a pathetic loser


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine to honor groups that killed Jews in World War II - World - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> ...


Revisionist history. At first they viewed him as a savior from Stalin and then the Germans started to slaughtered them and they fought for the USSR.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Please spare me, I do not read anything she has to say.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 27, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I think you are mistaking Nazis with Ukrainians. Yes, Ukrainians fought the Germans but Nazis in Ukraine like Stephan Bandera were always a supporter of Hitler. It is this Nazi element that Indofred is talking about.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I don't think you read period. That is why you are such a backwards twat. Just saying.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 28, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I read just fine thank you. What amazes me is how little Jews know about their history.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



comparatively ----jews know quite a bit about their own history------what amazes me is how much islamo Nazi propaganda islamo Nazi shit know----I read it as a child and since I tend to remember that which I read------I know it------but islamo Nazi shit from ALL AROUND the world-----"know"  the same garbage----it is taught in catechism class and in mosques.      ---worldwide


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Convert to Judaism, you are not a Christian.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



to whom did you address your directive,   monte    dear???


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



who is  "they"  in your unintelligible rant?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Ha Ha , not the ones here on this board.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



????    what does    "not the ones here on this board"  mean. ??    Your knowledge of history is the stuff you get from islamo Nazi literature.   I recognized
it as soon as you began posting because I am familiar with islamo Nazi literature.
I am also familiar with superman comics of the  1950s and 60s.    If you were into
superman comics----I would recognize that too.    If you were a real health care worker and talked  "shop"   I would recognize that too.    Every vocation and avocation has a  "LINGO".     Your lingo is islamo-nazi


----------

